# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Steeds terugkerende oorontsteking dochtertje

## illes

Hallo 
Mijn dochter is 1,5 jaar oud en is sinds 3 weken gigantisch aan het rommelen met haar gezondheid.
In eerste instantie had ze 3 dagen hoge koorts (39,9), een ontstoken oog en keelpijn. Twee dagen nadat de koorts over was is haar trommelvlies van haar linkeroor doorgebroken en lag er veel oorprut in haar bed. Sindsdien zegt ze af en toe oor au. En dan wijst ze naar haar oor.
Ook slaapt ze erg onrustig sindsdien. Ze wordt 2 keer per nacht wakker. Droomt veel en geeft vaak aan dat ze pijn heeft.
Daarnaast geeft ze zo'n twee keer per week over.
Gister had ze ineens aan haar rechter oor een loopoor. Ik ben nu al 4 keer bij de huisarts geweest. Hij zegt dat hij geen kuurtje geeft zoalang ze niet 'echt' ziek is (hij bedoelt koorts, haar temp. ligt sinds de hoge koorts rond de 38). Het enige wat hij belangrijk lijkt te vinden is dat ik over 6 weken langskom om te laten controleren of de trommelvliezen goed hersteld zijn.
Toch heb ik de indruk dat mijn dochter nog wel veel last heeft van haar oren en dat een kuurtje haar goed zou doen. 
Wie heeft hier ervaring mee? Zou ik bij de huisarts moeten aandringen op een kuurtje?
Grt. Illes

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Zolang haar temperatuur niet boven de 38,5 graad celsius komt zal de huisarts niets doen. 
Je dochter moet nl. zelf weerstand zien op te bouwen. En dat kost helaas tijd.
Maar dat het heel vervelend is kan ik me voorstellen. En het weer speelt natuurlijk ook niet mee. Voor de pijn kan je evt. paracetamol geven, dan is de pijn minder voor haar.
Blijft ze echt nog een week ziek, zou ik toch nog een keer naar de huisarts gaan. 
Heel veel sterkte !

----------


## gemma72

Hallo
wie kan mij helpen???
mijn dochter van 8 jaar is momenteel bezig aan de 4de anti-bioticakuur en het 14 de oordruppeltje in verband met een steeds terug kerend loopoor. er zijn al eens buisjes gezet, weer verwijderd omdat ze dachten dat ze irritatie gaven, weer buisjes gezet, keelamandelen en neusamandelen geknipt en nog lijkt er niks te werken?
Wie weet er iets bv homeopatisch of zo, want ik weet het niet meer!!!
groeten Gemma

----------


## katje45

Hallo Gemma,

Het is heel vervelend een loopoor. Maar het kan er beter via de buisjes uitkomen dan erin blijven zitten of dat steeds het vlies doorbreekt wat weer littekenweefsel kan geven.
Meestal groeien de kinderen er zelf overheen.
Iets homeopatisch wat je misschien kan geven is echinaforce om de weerstand te verhogen.
Heel veel sterkte!

----------

